# Front Cap Fading



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have seen the other thread on the Brown Front Caps but wanted to offer a quick solution (well it worked for me) which I recently did to rid my 2012 230RS. I noticed my cap was oxidizing fairly quickly so I bought some 3M Marine Restorer/wax and 3M Cleaner/wax. I started with the restorer and buffed and buffed. It is a little thicker and is for heavy oxidation. I then went over with the cleaner. After that, put some turtle wax on it since that's all I had. All in I spent 3 hours on it. Here are some before and after pictures. From now on, I'll treat it every couple of months so the problem does not progress again.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I like it!!







My only question. How do you actually get access to the top of the cap? I guess it's a dumb question but as I get older I don't really like climbing around and leaning over the edge. I'll probably end up doing it but wondered if you had a special ladder or scaffold or???? I see your reflection in the cap so figure you must be fairly close to the cap and top. Thanks.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Leedek said:


> I like it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a standard 6' A frame ladder, stood on the second to top step. Moved it around as needed. It helps also that I am 6'4" so I had no issue reaching the top or center.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

CaptFX4 said:


> I like it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a standard 6' A frame ladder, stood on the second to top step. Moved it around as needed. It helps also that I am 6'4" so I had no issue reaching the top or center.
[/quote]

Ahhh.... that answers my question. I'm height challenged at 5'7" .







Oh well, I can drive all the little cars out there and you big guys have problems with your knees in your face.







Thx Capt!


----------

